# Texas Boys Tournament & Surf Report!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Came down to west Galveston to start getting things ready for tournament. Have a meet n greet this eve, then tourn cranks up in the morning based out of West End Marina in Sea Isle. Of course I can't be down here without wetting a line, so decided to get up and hit surf at dawn this morning with Dirty D. Water was bumpy, but not too bad, with good clarity. Wasn't sure how bite would be with this big werewolf moon, but we had a decent bite for about the first hour. Dominic caught 3 keepers on his own and I landed several fish but none with much size, 18-19" was prob biggest. It was first time in a few weeks I'd used my Castaway Skeleton rod and I sure do like those things. Gonna hit it again in a few minutes so will post another report if we find some fish. Then gotta get ready for this eve. I'll post some tournament pics throughout weekend, have several 2Coolers fishing it so looking forward to meeting everyone...and seeing some nice fish!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had a great time at meet n greet last night and gave away all sorts of prizes. Took my buddy out for a quick wade this morning and put him on a few trout in the surf. Eating breakfast now and then gonna head to West End Marina and get things set up for weigh-in. Light winds early on this morning but has picked up quite a bit, so curious to see how the anglers fishing the tournament do...will post updates/pics throughout day!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Congratulations to Michael Fesco's team in winning the Texas Boys tournament with they're stringer of 2 trout and 1 redfish weighing 15.79lbs. Had an awesome turnout and met some outstanding people and fisherman. Will post a bunch of pics and all of the results tmrw when I get back home. Again, appreciate meeting everyone, we had a great time. Special thanks to Roy Beck & the fine people at West End Marina for hosting us all....and for those top notch cheeseburgers!!

The Champs weighing in-







Also appreciated Ed (V-Bottom on 2Cool) and the Coastal Bend weigh team for doing an outstanding job...will be using them again next time


----------

